# Braci-Ole'



## 4meandthem (Sep 24, 2010)

I made a mexican version of Braciole (meat rolls) that came out pretty good.The chorizo I used is more of a sausage than the soft type that usually cooked with eggs/potatoes.Linguica would be a good substitute if you can't find the sausage type chorizo.

5 pc top round steak 1/8 thich
1/2 pound chorizo sausage
1 small red onion diced
1 small potato cooked and diced
2 tbs chopped cilantro
8 0z white mushrooms chopped
1/4 tspcumin
1 lg can enchilada sauce
1/2 pound fresh string cheese or mozzerela.

For the stuffing:
Remove chorizo from casings and put in skillet with the onion, mushrooms and potato.Cook over Med High until well browned. Add cumin and cilantro, toss, then let cool.

Place 1/5 of filling on each pc of steak and roll like a burrito tucking in ends as much as possible.Tie each roll with butchers twine in 3-4 places as needed.

preheat oven to 350

Brown rolls in oil over med high heat on all sides.Place 
rolls in a casserole dish and pour enchilada sauce over the top.Top with the cheese and bake for 30-35 min.

"Now would be a good time for one of those frosty things"-Emeril

I served it with Trader Joes roasted corn and it went together very well.(first time I tried it-Yum)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm gaining weight just thinking about it.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmm YUM!!!!!


----------

